# Red Interior Lights



## Silver Jetta 1.8T (Apr 1, 2001)

So I want to change all the interior lights to red, The three by the sunroof switch and the two above the rear doors. If I want to do it right and put in red bulbs rather than painting or putting red plastic in the lens where can I get the bulbs and what size bulbs do I need? Has anybody done it?


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

Cullen?


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

2 194 bulbs and 1 211 bulb for the 3 front bulbs, the reare ones i dont noe


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (2002_Jetta_GLI)*

the rears, your dealer should know.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So I want to change all the interior lights to red, The three by the sunroof switch and the two above the rear doors. If I want to do it right and put in red bulbs rather than painting or putting red plastic in the lens where can I get the bulbs and what size bulbs do I need? Has anybody done it?[HR][/HR]​








2 LENS FOR INTERIOR LIGHT FOR VEHICLES WITH SLIDING ROOF
3 BULB W5W12V5W 
4 BULB K12V10W 
12 BULB L12V5W 
TO BE USED FOR: 
MAKE-UP LIGHT 
READING LIGHT 
14 BULB HOLDER WITH BULB 12V3,8W 
TO BE USED FOR: 
READING LIGHT WITH 
ULTRASONIC SENSOR 
GLOVE BOX LIGHT 
21 BULB K12V10W
26 BULB L12V5W


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Cullen)*

I made mine Blue, I used a Permanent Blue marker, and it woorks great, also did my side markers and fron turn signals. Their illegal but what the hell.


----------



## 96passatowner (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

Go to a pro sound or lighting place and ask for gels. It is cellophane type sheet you put in front of spotlights. You could either wrap the bulb or cover the interior of the lens. You know red might be good- I heard that our eyes adjust to black or dark faster after looking from red than white. You might be onto something here.


----------



## brewskiND (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (96passatowner)*

What bulbs are needed to do the interior of a Mark IV jetta, with no sunroof. All interior bulbs like Front reading lamp, glove box and read reading lamps should be changed







Looking to use bulbs and not tape over lens covering.


----------



## davedarr (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

check out http://www.gaugelights.com


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

anyone got pictures of a car with that setup?


----------



## __enos__ (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (96passatowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96passatowner* »_Go to a pro sound or lighting place and ask for gels. It is cellophane type sheet you put in front of spotlights. You could either wrap the bulb or cover the interior of the lens. You know red might be good- I heard that our eyes adjust to black or dark faster after looking from red than white. You might be onto something here.

this is very true. I think that VW's use of Blue and Red is criminal. They are too contrasting of colours, and they are really harsh on the eyes. I'll take red and white / red and orange / or even that sick space-ship green over the blue anyday.


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

Take a look at http://WWW.SuperBrightLEDs.com I replaced all of mine with white LEDs but they have the red ones. I used the same type for the center light in the front and the reading lights on the rear sides, but you have to stretch the contacts in the back a bit. Hope that helps you out a little.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (__enos__)*


_Quote, originally posted by *__enos__* »_this is very true. I think that VW's use of Blue and Red is criminal. They are too contrasting of colours, and they are really harsh on the eyes. I'll take red and white / red and orange / or even that sick space-ship green over the blue anyday.

Personally, the blue isn't bad, IMO. Though, that might be because I'm using it as front-lit instrument lighting only, not back-lit, so that might also be a difference. It's the green that I really didn't like.
That said, our eyes' night vision is less effected by red and green than other colors.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Silver Jetta 1.8T)*

Wow!

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Jetta 1.8T* »_12-14-2001


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (Cullen)*

Bulbs....we don't need no stinkin' bulbs! LED'S...ALL THE WAY
















And everyone who says leds aren't bright enough....you're not using enough. 18 led's in your overhead lights is PLENTY bright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_Bulbs....we don't need no stinkin' bulbs! LED'S...ALL THE WAY
















And everyone who says leds aren't bright enough....you're not using enough. 18 led's in your overhead lights is PLENTY bright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thats a very nice mod.... got any picture of it with the covers on, and from the driver or rear seat?


_Modified by kleckers69 at 2:09 PM 1-14-2004_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Red Interior Lights (kleckers69)*

Sure...here you go...








Now looking at the lens cover, you can see the "1-dimensional" light that led's are known to produce. However the lens does a good job of diffusing the light so it covers the entire dash / seating area. It's not quite as good as bulbs, however it's still plenty bright. This is one reason I went custom, with the number of leds. The single led replacements you can buy anywhere simply dont do the job. The color is good, but the light output isn't.
















Another shot. You can see the white led's in the mirror lights. And yes...they do look THAT good
















Finally a door shot. That is the door light, with 6 leds in it and the red part of the lighting housing removed.
Yes the lights are EXPENSIVE....yes I am a led lighting freak










_Modified by GtiVR6Guy at 3:54 PM 1-14-2004_


----------

